# Looking For Railing Foam Cover



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can buy that foam cover that goes over the front door assist rail that's outside. We checked at outdoor world and tried finding it on the web with no luck. Is this something you must get from Keystone? We found some wraparound strips for the handle but the wife prefers the foam piece.

Thanks,


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

It's the same (or essentially the same) stuff that wraps around pipes for insulation. You can find that stuff at a Home Depot & Lowes....probably any hardware store


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Grip Tek or Grab on Grips


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies !


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have to ask, do you need the cushy foam or do you want to just have a non-slip grip? I would be temped to use bulk automotive water hose of the right diameter and install it with double sided tape like that used when re-gripping golf clubs. That stuff will never wear out.


----------

